# Ive upset the bloke next door



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I ve just upset the the bloke next door, he's a lovely bloke but he only has one arm, I said what have you got on today Billy and he said not a lot, Ive just got to change a light bulb. I confess I chuckled, he said whats so funny and said Im sorry but the thought of you changing a light bulb made me laugh. Why he said, Ive still got the receipt, you cheeky ba****d :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Mmm, your sailing very close to the wind Cliff.
I must confess though, it made me chuckle


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was talking to a friend of a friend who losta leg in a bike accident last summer on one of our rare hot days and I said I'm not been out of 'shorts' all week to which he straight faced replied "I dont ever wear shorts" - I said nothing and he followed up with "I havent got the legs for them" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

